# Want to try ADA substrate in test 10g



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Greetings all,

This post stems from a discussion last night in the chat with Art, Gnat and others regarding ADA substrate systems. I have just finished cleaning out my former nano-reef tank (don't let 1/2 dried out live rock and sand sit for a few weeks, pwew!) and now have a spare 10g and all the related equipment. I have decided to try out ADA's line up. Now here is my big question... which products should I get and how much of each.

I know that the basis for the substrate system is aquasoil. I have also heard mention of using 'Power Sand' on the bottom of the aquasoil. I have also heard mentioned several varieties of power sand. Then in this months TFH, Amano talks about using a light decorative sand in front of the planted section. I am assuming I can use most any inert light colored sand for that. But with all this choice and very little knowledge of his system, I am overwhelmed!

What are some suggestions, explanations, mad rantings, and the usual when someone seeks advice on here?  How may my fert regimen change (currently doing EI, though my CO2 is a bit low)? I am not planning on also testing the full fert line from ADA, though might try some of the interesting ones, such as Green Gain.

And to those of you who don't jump on the chat 8PM-12PM US Eastern time (when it is usually the busiest) TRY IT OUT!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Almost everyone (including Amano) uses Powersand M (the M is for medium grain size) and Aquasoil Amazonia. Aquasoil should always have powersand undernearth as the two work together. For your 10 gallon tank you will want a 2 Liter bag of Powersand M covered by a 9 Liter bag of Aquasoil Amazonia. There are also substrate additives to play around with, but they aren't necessary. Super Clear is essentially carbon to clear the water after setup and Bacter 100 is dormant bacteria to speed cycling after initial setup. The only one you might want to try is Tourmaline BC. This is a nutrient of some sort.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

powersand special almost has all those special goodies in it.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys- yep you got it- nothing too special- just POWER SAND-S (S is for SMALL GRANULE) on the bottom (1- 2 liter bag) and a 9 liter bag of AQUA SOIL on top. The POWER SAND SPECIAL has the BACTER !)) and CLEAR SUPER already added in or you can purchase it separately or not at all- though I would generally recommend it. FYI I have substrate in stock and ready to ship. 
Dosing wise- you will probably find you can keep the water column a little lean at first. Observation should be your guide and will depend on plants used, type of layout, etc. - just like with any other system. ADA STEP 1,2,3 and BRIGHTY K and BRIGHTY "LIGHTS" are in stock also and I am probably going to get in trouble for posting this here- but ECA and GREEN GAIN are also in stock.


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

Aquasoil regular or powder?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Regular, the powder is more for it looks. It's use would be in say an area of open substrate where for it's color and texture it's used for effect.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The reason I did not recommend the Powersand Special is because it comes in 6 Liter bags and he only needs the 2 Liter bag for such a small tank.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I believe the power sand special 2L only comes in the small sized power sand.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes- the Power Sand Special "S" (small granule) comes in a 2 liter bag. The Special "M" comes in a 6 liter bag.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I stand corrected.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

i was thinking of doing the same thing and i can answer your method question..
go over to http://www.vectrapoint.com under the FAQ's section and look at the Beginners Manual, Step or Chapter 1. This is step by step Amano style substrate. for a bit more varying info also see the Aquascaping Faq, but here it's far more buried than the Beginners Manual where the info is in Step 1

i have these downloaded for infinite offline usage...
in fact heres the direct link to that info
http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/manual/bms1.html

oh hey jenske do you still have those substrate products? or any ada products?


----------

